
Sunsetting Python 2 is a bit of an issue for banks like JPMorgan - alexis2b
https://news.efinancialcareers.com/us-en/3002059/banks-python-2-vs-python-3
======
protomyth
Well, they have the money to pay someone for support / back-porting security
patches. I wonder what system they are running Python on as Red Hat is ok for
a while.

This actually brings an interesting question on what other languages / systems
they have used in the past and does Python represent a new lifetime concern
given some of the older platforms.

------
gigatexal
I wonder if the transition could be so hard for some large installations that
they move entire codebases to a different language. I guess not, because if
they could do that they’d have moved to python 3.

------
csense
What _should_ happen here, is that banks should either pay to accelerate
transition to Python 3 to meet the deadline, or they should pay to fund
somebody to continue to maintain Python 2.

What _will_ happen here, is banks won't see any issue, because their Python 2
software still works after the sunset. It'll be business as usual, and there
will eventually be security incidents due to running Python 2.

------
o_nate
If they only use it internally and not on external-facing sites then the
security issue is somewhat less urgent.

